# UP PRO-L 45cm



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

Anyone seen these? I find these very attractive, very thin and sleek. Lovin the silver too! im thinking of putting this on a 450mm cube! what do you think? 

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/lighting-/le ... ging-Light


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Dec 2012)

wow, now they look smart!


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

yeah right! they pretty well priced to TBH. Im definitely going to be thinking about these. I dont usually like the units that slot on the sides and hang over the top but this seems very slim so could be a possibility..


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Dec 2012)

im interested to know what the colour rendition is like...  6 x blue 12k led's and 36 x white 8k.
Get one jack and then you can do a video for us


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

Ha I'm tempted... If I don't like it I can sell it with a the next tank I build  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Dec 2012)

just to let you know on their facebook page (tankscape) they have a picture of it, if you share and like there is a chance you can win it! (today only, prize will change tomorrow)


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Dec 2012)

ha yeah my friend won a whole set of fertz lol


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Dec 2012)

ahhhhhh haha so far ive done it everyday as of yet no luck. altho considering theres only usually uptp 40 a day sharing the chances aint bad....


----------



## rolexbene (29 Dec 2012)

Just bought one of these lights in a smaller size 36cm, I am going to try and fit longer bars to it maybe in brass to fit my 50cm tank. I am pessimistic about the amount of light these things put out, as they do not have any kind of spec sheet or give any indication of watts,lumens or par, but got one on the cheap so thought its worth a try, Maybe it will be ok for a lowtech tank... Anyways will let you know how I get one with it when it arrives.
What are peoples opinions or the company 'UP', are they just branded cheap Chinese crap, or do they make some quality products?


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Dec 2012)

if you were were pessimistic it would of been better going for the 45cm mate?


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Dec 2012)

my mate bought the 25cm single leg version and its very good, it covers his whole 300mm cube really nicely, very nice white too. He had to change his 18w arc pod to the 25cm UP single leg and it does a wicked job. So I assume it will be ok.. your tank is 50cm though and your light will only be 36cm.. i would probably of gone for the 45cm but if your doing low tech then i cant see an issue too much..?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Dec 2012)

rolexbene said:


> What are peoples opinions or the company 'UP', are they just branded cheap Chinese crap, or do they make some quality products?


 
They make great inline atomisers and scaping tools, dont know about the rest of the product range but would hope its of equal quality.  I was tempted by this light for a low tech but they are daft sizes.


----------



## Lindy (30 Dec 2012)

My beamswork LED works well and looks nice...Also have the UP -A165 reg/solenoid and it works great with enough pressure for the UP atomiser.


----------



## rolexbene (18 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> if you were were pessimistic it would of been better going for the 45cm mate?


Always so pessimistic jack, cheers up.
I know a 45cm would of been ideal but I got a deal/steal on the price so didn't have a choice. Still haven't got it though, it was held up at the post office as the label came off but its on its way now, so will report back in a few days when it finally gets here.


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Jan 2013)

rolexbene said:


> Always so pessimistic jack, cheers up.
> I know a 45cm would of been ideal but I got a deal/steal on the price so didn't have a choice. Still haven't got it though, it was held up at the post office as the label came off but its on its way now, so will report back in a few days when it finally gets here.


Looking forward to it Mate   I wanna get the 450mm for my next puffer cube so interested to know what you think !  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (18 Jan 2013)

Ok so got a call from the postman today, was so supprised when I opened the door to see a thick blanket of snow I was like, F#*!.... The postman looked at me funny, I guess he'd been walking around in it since 5am.
So the light is as expected "OK", It sufficiently lights up an empty tank and looks good, but not very bright by standards of my old 39w fluorescent tube. Also I got my cree XM-L touch out to do a comparison and I can say that the 1 Cree led is probably brighter than all 36 off the UP led's. So to summarise I would say that it was ok for lighting a small low tech tank, but thats about it, I wouldn't expect you could grow a nice HC carpet under it. The 36cm light is bright enough to light my whole 50cm tank, and the colour is nice and white at 12000k, if you like that clinical kind of look. The solution I found to make the light fit my tank was simple in the end, just remove one side of it, alternatively I could of just pulled the bars off and turned them around to have a lower but wider lighting unit, but I think I will stick with the one sided look for now. Here are some bad photos taken on my phone this morning.


Untitled by rolex.bene, on Flickr


Untitled by rolex.bene, on Flickr


----------



## Danny (18 Jan 2013)

They are from Taiwan, I have been watching a few for a while now.  Click here


----------



## rolexbene (18 Jan 2013)

Danny said:


> They are from Taiwan, I have been watching a few for a while now. Click here


 
No these are not the same ones, the one I have is made by UP and is the same as this.
UP PRO-L 36cm 12000K LED Hanging Light
I just removed one side of the metal bars. The ones in the link you sent me, however, look almost identical, have more bulbs and are cheaper, so I think they would me marginally better if they use the same led's.


----------



## Danny (18 Jan 2013)

They are the ones lol look at this, bigger version but the same thing

Here


----------



## Danny (18 Jan 2013)

And the 36cm version


----------



## xim (18 Jan 2013)

These are older models. You should have tried the Z-Series instead. 
They are generating quite a stir in Asia and Aus.
 Pre Launch UP Aqua LED Z Series LOOK UP (Designed for Fish , Plants and Marines!) - Arofanatics Fish Talk Forums


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Jan 2013)

Nice lights   bene did you know I'm growing high tech plants including Cuba with a 24w t5 90cm tube that's it, you should be proud


----------



## rolexbene (18 Jan 2013)

Danny said:


> And the 36cm version


Yeah it's the same thing at the same price but in the wrong colour, although I only paid a fraction of this price so i'm happy


----------



## rolexbene (18 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Nice lights  bene did you know I'm growing high tech plants including Cuba with a 24w t5 90cm tube that's it, you should be proud


Yeah I know it can be done, as I was growing a nice HC carpet under 45cm water with a small 39w bulb very successfully. but these low power led's to me just feel like they would struggle a bit. would be worth a shot though, got any Cuba you could splash me jack?


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Jan 2013)

rolexbene said:


> Yeah I know it can be done, as I was growing a nice HC carpet under 45cm water with a small 39w bulb very successfully. but these low power led's to me just feel like they would struggle a bit. would be worth a shot though, got any Cuba you could splash me jack?


Yeah mate reckon I could find some  

Cheers! Jack


----------



## rolexbene (18 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Yeah mate reckon I could find some
> 
> Cheers! Jack


Cool mate so if I send you a bit of dollar through paypal can you make me a little goody box, in need of some supplies.


----------



## sanj (18 Jan 2013)

Yeah, they do look reasonably smart. I prefer the feet on the older version. Z series has a more ugly stand. Weird sizes though, I dont see how that will work if they arent flexible.


----------



## jack-rythm (19 Jan 2013)

rolexbene said:


> Cool mate so if I send you a bit of dollar through paypal can you make me a little goody box, in need of some supplies.


Sure Mate. Call me when your free for a catch up buddy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

